
Strace in 60 lines of Go - irfansharif
https://medium.com/@lizrice/strace-in-60-lines-of-go-b4b76e3ecd64
======
Mister_Snuggles
I'm not a Go programmer, but I'm impressed by how simple and straight forward
this is!

